# Where did your user name come from?



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

A lot of people used their names for their user name, but many have obviously not. Where did your user name come from?

For me:

My last name is Behiel, pronouced Bee-hill. I had a friend that always thought it would be much easier if I just dropped the e's from my name, and started doing it, and it stuck.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

last name + we're a family of 4 boys referred to as the "boys" + I am the 3rd one


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

donald trump is a p.i.m.p., so I used his name


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

an ex girlfriend's mom said I looked like a dark Scot. it rang true with me somehow. Still don't know if she meant it as a compliment or not.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

It's the name of an animated canola plant that pitches for HELIX, an "environmentally safe (sic) insecticide, which provides instant, early-season, broad-spectrum pest control, thereby enhancing plant vigor and crop yield potential," on prairie TV here.

I've never seen an animated character so enthusiastic about a deadly poision. 

http://www.syngenta.com/en/products_services/popups/featvid_cruiser3.html


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I had a few friends also named kevin(who went by kevs) so they all use last names, but my last name is long. So it's kevs, just kevs.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm all about my babies, my Eagle Talons.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesting thread. Unfortunately I don't have an interesting answer, I just made it up. Didn't come from anything.

My msn name (and my avatar) is a bit more interesting: Clarus. The people here should know who that is. Story behind that is that it's one of my earliest Mac memories.

A question that should be added: Where did your avatar come from?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Art of the obvious


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Umm...I'm a guy, and I live in Toronto.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Last name is Sinclair, thus SINC, a nickname I have had for years. My company is Sinclair Ink Newspaper Consulting or SINC for short as well.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I like little animals like guinea pigs and gerbils, my name is Bill, thus:

*  Gerbill*


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Well, the andrew comes from my first name... Andrew.. and enterprise... well I really don't know, I am ambitious... and will have a nice enterprise of my own someday? 


Also has a nice ring to it.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

My dads ebay account is audiolar, so I thought, I am an audio freak, and my name is daniel, thus Audiodan!


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

From 31 Mile Lake, which is north of Ottawa in Quebec, and where my family has a cottage.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

My girlfriend has called me steevo since we met six years ago. As it happens there are a lot of steevos out in internet land, so I added a mr. I think I am the only one out here (in internet land)

s.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

I just misspelt my name for a diablo account, and it sounded like it would fit. and i just haven't bothered to find something different.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

trump said:


> donald trump is a p.i.m.p., so I used his name


p.i.m.p. = pain in my posterior?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This is what I said a while back...


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Being the terribly imaginative person that I am, I stuck my title in front of my first name. Done.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I couldn't think of a decent name, but I remembered a Simpson's episode where Homer decided to change his name to Max Power. I decided to turn it into one word, hence, MaxPower. Not too original.

My alternate screen name is ehMaxPower if MaxPower is taken.

My signature is from the same episode where Homer wanted a theme song for his name. It's sung to the tune of Gold Finger.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a degree in aviation and a pilot's license, and I wanted to incorporate that into my user name. I like autopilot for some indescribable reason. (Plus back in the day I had wanted to start a zine and/or record label and a company name starting with "a" is always good.)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Carex is the latin genus name for a group of sedges (grass like plants) that are common in wetlands. The true sedges are a major component of the family Cyperaceae with over a thousand species. Most are native to wet soils and are widely distributed throughout the world. The name Carex comes from the Greek kerio meaning to cut, refering to the minute saw-tooth edges on the leaves.
A very common sedge in west coast estuaries is Carex lyngbyei (Lyngby's sedge). I work in estuaries, hence Carex.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

My favourite movie villain: http://www.movievillains.com/archives/2002/05/jacobim_mugatu.html


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Ten years ago, I had started working for an engineering firm for the summer while I studied engineering at university.

At the time, everyone's world floated around DOS, AutoCAD, and paper files... so, my job actually involved getting Windows 3.11, Word, and for a very first, email and networking on everyone's machine.

For a while, I was appropriately named "Jonny Pneumonic", much like the Keanu Reeves character. Then one day, a sales man was showing off the latest bit of engineering software he had, running on a Beta of Windows 95.

At the moment others were coming to look at the machine, I had many icons on the desktop. Suddenly, I was nicknamed "Jonny Icon"... or "Icon", and was then warned not to do too much "double-clicking" on the weekend, or I might get a "virus".

The name stuck... later that year, I had got email access at home, and of course, I needed a username for my email.

Keep it nice and short, 'jicon'


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Keeping in tune with my love for Hip-Hop and Mac's, it just came out. Been using it for awhile.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

MacDaddy said:


> Keeping in tune with my love for Hip-Hop and Mac's, it just came out. Been using it for awhile.


Well now you have to jump to the other thread and tell us why your avatar is gimpy...!

/me bites tongue...


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure when or why I first choose AppleAuthority, but I think it signifies that I am an Apple fan and I know quite a lot about all things Apple. Which is true, I think . More so, I like when people come to me asking questions about all things Apple, making me kind of feel like an Authority. Or maybe I'm just making this up


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

darkscot said:


> an ex girlfriend's mom said I looked like a dark Scot. it rang true with me somehow. Still don't know if she meant it as a compliment or not.


I asked about the origins of your nick on the font of all-knowledge (DealChat) and the general opinion seems to be that it's because you have a darker skin tone or hair. 

Of course the font of all-knowledge has been known to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Name: Micheal => miCHEAL + ION = Chealion. Had it for a good 8 years now, and it's completely original, so it makes me unique.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

My name is Paul – lots of people (used to) call me Paully. The yo part came in cause on more than one occasion the username “Paully” was taken, so I just put a yo in front and yo_paully was born.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

my username is from a thsirt i made for the opening of the yorkdale apple store (i was #56). I revealed the tshirt as i walked in and i was known as "that kid" among the mac forums and macteens for quite some time. I decided to use it as my name. The tshirt inscribed "apple = god" on, only it was a prety good rendition of the apple logo in permanenet marker instead of "apple". yea. 

-David


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Well that clears up Chealion's handle for me. I thought it was a veiled reference to Che Guevera.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

When I was in grade 5-6 I used to play Golden Sun on my GBA. It was an awesome game and the skill that I liked the most was Diamond Berg.
...
DBerG is shorter.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, the whole waka thing started one night many, many moons ago. Under the influence of certain liquid substances, I decided to test my vocal range with an extended 'waaaaakkkkkaaaaaa'. I have never been able to recapture that pristine range again. Later that year, I was called upon to make some beats for a friend's album, so I threw together a little song and named it 'Revenge of the Great Waka', since said friend was present at the aforementioned event. And for some odd reason, the name stuck with me. So now I just use it for just about everything on the internet that requires a user name.

However, in further research, I have discovered a totem pole in BC for Chief Wakas (I have a picture of it) as well as the ancient Japanese poetry form waka. So, take you pick of which meaning you want to give it


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> Well that clears up Chealion's handle for me. I thought it was a veiled reference to Che Guevera.


The boy is so easily confused.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My "user name?" Here at ehmac...

My "Screen Name?" Since day ONE here?? (eight thousand posts ago...)

It's the same as my REAL NAME. Simple as that.

Gerald William Wallace MacNutt.

That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.

Honest.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Now _anyone_ can look up your address, postal code, and telephone number online with no effort.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Go for it. Be my guest.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

everyone i know calls me steve-o, started way before that idiot from the jackass show came out.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine is simple. I'm a new mac user, and i need help.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Ernest Worthing is the lead character in Oscar Wilde's "The Importance of being Earnest".


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Just A Mac Guy - Play on words from my Biz card title from my first Supervisor level job. I was "The Mac Guy" in charge of training staff and deciding how the studio ran.

Sounded too pompous online, The Mac Guy sounded OK when expressing authourity, but otherwise, I am just another Mac Guy.

JAMG evolved as shorthand.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My name is Sonal.

You can try asking my parents why they picked that, but last I checked, they don't know.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

My height plus my girth = BIG
The first initials of my given names = D. L. 
A friend of mine always referred to me as such and when he pronounce it the sound was big deal. Best pronounced with irony.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Ravi Joshi = ravijo

I never wanted to get into nicknames that I wouldn't like in a few months, I figured so many people were going for the [email protected], and I wanted to have something that was mine, and simple. Eventually I bought ravijo.net, and now I have a shiny new email! BTW it's always in small letters... no capitols


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Zing?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

The Great Waka said:


> Well, the whole waka thing started one night many, many moons ago. Under the influence of certain liquid substances, I decided to test my vocal range with an extended 'waaaaakkkkkaaaaaa'.


And I thought maybe if was a Final Fantasy X reference


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I was asked in school to come up with a company name for my "mock business" in design work. I used the two types of graphics we use on computers "Vector" and "Pixel" and put them together  = Vexel

Been using this since 2001 now  Vex for short


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I was making up stories for my campers... one of the characters was a poisonmonkey. 
And I decided that it was a good enough pseudonym for me.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Simple: 

"As of this moment, Lionel Hutz no longer exists. Say hello to Miguel Sanchez!"


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

HowEver said:


> 1. Nice site, and a reminder why I don't put dates on my sites unless they are going to be updated regularly.
> 
> 2. You *know* someone is going to be writing that yahoo address!
> 
> ...


1. Thanks, and yes... school is quite hectic. I'm going to switch to a blog installation in the second semester once I have the time. That way I would be able to more frequently update it.

2. yeah... that email is TOTALLY fictitious, so don't email it! hahah those spam bots are going to be confused.

3. LOL!


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

poisonmonkey said:


> I was making up stories for my campers... one of the characters was a poisonmonkey.
> And I decided that it was a good enough pseudonym for me.


What camp?


----------



## hungryhouse (Feb 2, 2005)

*hungryhouse*

hungry house was the name of one of those crane teddy bear games at a bar I went to when I first turned 18 in Brandon. I thought it was funny as it made no sense and never forgot it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

My grandfather used to refer to me as his "little cameo".
My dad always called me his "little chickadee" but grandpa's stuck.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I always thought Mr. Furley should have a wife...so I made an honest man out of him.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Well I always thought Mr. Furley should have a wife...so I made an honest man out of him.


Tell me, how does he keep those polyester one-piece jumpsuits so new looking?


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Tell me, how does he keep those polyester one-piece jumpsuits so new looking?


The nice thing about polyester is that it pretty much keeps itself looking new. You just have to wash on delicate and hang to dry. And, yes, he still wears them today.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

TCB....Elvis baby!!!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> The nice thing about polyester is that it pretty much keeps itself looking new. You just have to wash on delicate and hang to dry. And, yes, he still wears them today.


And a good poly_ass_ter suit… it keeps that inherent smell of church pew in August forever.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

http://members.tripod.com/~NASCARULZ/oztoto.html


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Name: Micheal => miCHEAL + ION = Chealion. Had it for a good 8 years now, and it's completely original, so it makes me unique.


 So how'd the Ion come up?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp said:


> So how'd the Ion come up?


I don't know. Godzilla? Radiation? Electrolysis? Too much school?


----------

